# Poodle body parts



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Allison Foley is a pretty well known handler (especially of poodles). She runs the Leading Edge Dog Show Academy (this is just the youtube channel with little tips and tricks and short videos but the actual 'Academy' is a paid online learning website).

The dog in the first video is more likely a finished adult. It's too filled in to be a puppy (and also too well behaved haha).


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Mysticrealm said:


> Allison Foley is a pretty well known handler (especially of poodles). She runs the Leading Edge Dog Show Academy (this is just the youtube channel with little tips and tricks and short videos but the actual 'Academy' is a paid online learning website).
> 
> The dog in the first video is more likely a finished adult. It's too filled in to be a puppy (and also too well behaved haha).


Hmm, he really looks like a puppy to me but I will go with your experience !


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Yep, that ain't no spoo puppy! LOL Another way to tell is he has adult dentition. He is a gorgeous specimen. 

This was a cool video--thanks for sharing!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Thanks, D. An interesting video...

Occuwhut??? 

Tonka's got a skull like a Klingon... a Pterodactyl. lol

That's Allison Foley? I was once very rude to her. :sad:


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Countryboy said:


> Thanks, D. An interesting video...
> 
> Occuwhut???
> 
> ...


Occiput. It sounds like Tonka has a sagittal crest (that bony ridge on the skull). Most spoos do, according to a survey I did a few years ago here. 

Uh oh, why were you rude to Allison?


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Countryboy said:


> Thanks, D. An interesting video...
> 
> Occuwhut???
> 
> Tonka's got a skull like a Klingon... a Pterodactyl. lol


 Occiput. If you run your fingers from the stop (the point between the eyes) along the center of the top of the skull you will end up at the occiput. In a poodle the occiput should be rather prominent - and not rounded at the back.


You have an occiput, too. It's the prominent part of the skull just above the center back of the neck.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Countryboy said:


> Thanks, D. An interesting video...


It’s my first time being called «*D*» and I think it’s kind of cool... Thanks !


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Allison Foley is a great handler and a nice person whenever I have talked to her. Her videos are a good resource for people showing poodles, especially those who may not have a mentor nearby.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> Allison Foley is a great handler and a nice person whenever I have talked to her.


No doubt, CF... it was me who was not a nice person. 

It was Allison, I think, that handled the last Poodle to BIS at some big show. The Fancies would remember the name, I don't. Duh...

But whatever the name, I was teasing Fancies here in PF, and reacted badly to an innocent comment from her. 

Anyway, that's one thing I pass on to owners of poodleish-looking dogs at the park. Look for the deep-V chest, and the skull ridges. Definitely a Poodle characteristic.

Tho I've seen a lot of purebreds with smooth skulls.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I watched the first one, it's excellent.


----------

